# Solid Orange & Solid White Malawi ???



## PortiaD (Mar 7, 2011)

These were sold as "Fire Peacocks", the white ones have silver flecks along the top of their bodies.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Man made peacock hybrid.


----------



## PortiaD (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you so much for taking the time to reply! Do you by chance know if they are a Peacock x Peacock hybrid or Peacock x Hap hybrid?

::sigh:: I'm going to need to set up another tank for my 'rejects'. My 1 cichlid aquarium project is starting to fill my house....it might be easier and cheaper if I just build a house on the bottom of Lake Malawi!


----------



## n.o.musicman (Aug 27, 2009)

I thinkits also known as a strawberry peacock and is man made.


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

no real way to tell you where exactly the genes r from. i saw an ob peacock in there as well (they draw partial lineage from Mbuna w/ naturally occuring ob pattern) also a cpl of the pics almost make em look albino.. is that from the flash or ur lighting or wat?


----------



## PortiaD (Mar 7, 2011)

It's just my bad photography that made them look albino, but they aren't. The white one is actually starting to color up a little and is turning a pinkish-orange. Yeah, I learned about the OB Peacocks after buying them...they will be going into a "reject" tank, to live their lives and not be replaced. So it looks like these guys will be joining them along with some of my other less impressive or less purebred peacocks & haps.


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

honestly sounds like u need to find urself a quality fish store. one that isnt perhaps so prone to reccomending hybrid fish? an OB can be a pretty fish just most will shun u since theres already so many nice fish to choose from, why engineer ur own? . GL w/ ur reject tank. sounds like its rather large since its housing all these big guys.

PS:

if ur reject tank isnt anything 55 gallons and up id cull those fish or give em away, no sense putting em thru a stunted life, just to "survive"


----------



## PortiaD (Mar 7, 2011)

I agree with you about hybrids...I'm not interested in hybrid anything but I feel that once you buy a creature you are responsible for providing for it to the best of your ability for the rest of its life. Fortunately, most species cannot hybridize and have viable offspring, unfortunately fish seem to be unique in this department.

I was going to the best of the LFS's in my area and made the mistake of assuming they knew what they were talking about since they had a huge cichlid section (but it turns out they are more interested in salt water). However, I recently found another one about an hour away. I haven't had a chance to visit yet, but it has great reviews on this site.

I have two 55gal, a 75gal, a 210gal and a 30gal. Currently I've only been able to set up one 55 (which was mixed peacock/hap/mbuna...yeah, yeah I know better now!) and the 30gal (which has half the mbuna and the others will soon be added to.) The only reason the others aren't set up yet is that I can't move them by myself. So, my "reject tank" is a 55gal which will probably house only ~6 fish. My other 55gal will be for mbuna, my 75gal will be for my s. maleri and some haps and my 210 has only one designated resident who's made the cut thus far, a n. fuscotaeniatus and my 30gal will be a hospital tank.


----------

